# KUALA LUMPUR | Kompleks Dayabumi Phase 3 | 291m | 953ft | 60 fl | U/C



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Feb 2016








[/url]IMG_1989 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_1990 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_1987 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

*LOOKS QUITE BUSY*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tonz/albums/72157676253179276/page2


----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

^^

Can't+wait+to+see+the+building+rising!


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

akif90 said:


>


..


----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oct 2017

IMG_8385 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr

IMG_8250 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

Any update? Lol, I repeated the same question this year :lol:


----------

